# other meds affecting ibs



## 14515 (Nov 27, 2006)

been taking low dose bayer daily for heart protection........forgot to mention to dr.........could make ibs worse?????????


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you take it with food? I know now to always take a NSAID with food. Some of them will kill your stomach without it (I believe that's how my IBS started after several years of higher dose painkiller use as prescribed by a doc).


----------

